# Recovered stylesheet.



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 2, 2008)

I think I may have recovered the Scyther Slash stylesheet (from the forums) with the Google Cache.

```
body {
background:#3B763F none repeat scroll 0%;
color:#000000;
font-family:verdana,geneva,lucida,'lucida grande',arial,helvetica,sans-serif;
font-size:10pt;
font-size-adjust:none;
font-stretch:normal;
font-style:normal;
font-variant:normal;
font-weight:normal;
line-height:normal;
margin:5px 10px 10px;
padding:0px;
}
a:link, body_alink {
color:#FFFFAA;
text-decoration:none;
}
a:visited, body_avisited {
color:#FFFFAA;
text-decoration:none;
}
a:hover, a:active, body_ahover {
color:#FFFFAA;
text-decoration:underline;
}
.page {
background:#3B763F none repeat scroll 0%;
color:#000000;
}
.page a:link, .page_alink {
text-decoration:none;
}
.page a:visited, .page_avisited {
text-decoration:none;
}
.page a:hover, .page a:active, .page_ahover {
text-decoration:none;
}
td, th, p, li {
font-family:verdana,geneva,lucida,'lucida grande',arial,helvetica,sans-serif;
font-size:10pt;
font-size-adjust:none;
font-stretch:normal;
font-style:normal;
font-variant:normal;
font-weight:normal;
line-height:normal;
}
.tborder {
background:#000000 none repeat scroll 0%;
color:#000000;
}
.tcat {
background:#78B87C none repeat scroll 0%;
color:#000000;
font-family:verdana,geneva,lucida,'lucida grande',arial,helvetica,sans-serif;
font-size:10pt;
font-size-adjust:none;
font-stretch:normal;
font-style:normal;
font-variant:normal;
font-weight:bold;
line-height:normal;
}
.tcat a:link, .tcat_alink {
color:#000000;
text-decoration:none;
}
.tcat a:visited, .tcat_avisited {
color:#000000;
text-decoration:none;
}
.tcat a:hover, .tcat a:active, .tcat_ahover {
color:#000000;
text-decoration:underline;
}
.thead {
background:#56965A none repeat scroll 0%;
color:#000000;
font-family:tahoma,verdana,geneva,lucida,'lucida grande',arial,helvetica,sans-serif;
font-size:11px;
font-size-adjust:none;
font-stretch:normal;
font-style:normal;
font-variant:normal;
font-weight:bold;
line-height:normal;
}
.thead a:link, .thead_alink {
color:#000000;
}
.thead a:visited, .thead_avisited {
color:#000000;
}
.thead a:hover, .thead a:active, .thead_ahover {
color:#000000;
text-decoration:underline;
}
.tfoot {
background:#56965A none repeat scroll 0%;
color:#000000;
}
.alt1, .alt1Active {
background:#56965A none repeat scroll 0%;
color:#000000;
}
.alt2, .alt2Active {
background:#3B763F none repeat scroll 0%;
color:#000000;
}
.inlinemod {
background:#78B87C none repeat scroll 0%;
color:#000000;
}
.wysiwyg {
background:#56965A none repeat scroll 0%;
color:#000000;
font-family:verdana,geneva,lucida,'lucida grande',arial,helvetica,sans-serif;
font-size:10pt;
font-size-adjust:none;
font-stretch:normal;
font-style:normal;
font-variant:normal;
font-weight:normal;
line-height:normal;
}
textarea, .bginput {
font-family:verdana,geneva,lucida,'lucida grande',arial,helvetica,sans-serif;
font-size:10pt;
font-size-adjust:none;
font-stretch:normal;
font-style:normal;
font-variant:normal;
font-weight:normal;
line-height:normal;
}
.bginput option, .bginput optgroup {
font-family:verdana,geneva,lucida,'lucida grande',arial,helvetica,sans-serif;
font-size:10pt;
}
.button {
font-family:verdana,geneva,lucida,'lucida grande',arial,helvetica,sans-serif;
font-size:11px;
font-size-adjust:none;
font-stretch:normal;
font-style:normal;
font-variant:normal;
font-weight:normal;
line-height:normal;
}
select {
font-family:verdana,geneva,lucida,'lucida grande',arial,helvetica,sans-serif;
font-size:11px;
font-size-adjust:none;
font-stretch:normal;
font-style:normal;
font-variant:normal;
font-weight:normal;
line-height:normal;
}
option, optgroup {
font-family:verdana,geneva,lucida,'lucida grande',arial,helvetica,sans-serif;
font-size:11px;
}
.smallfont {
font-family:verdana,geneva,lucida,'lucida grande',arial,helvetica,sans-serif;
font-size:11px;
font-size-adjust:none;
font-stretch:normal;
font-style:normal;
font-variant:normal;
font-weight:normal;
line-height:normal;
}
.time {
color:#FFFF00;
}
.navbar {
font-family:verdana,geneva,lucida,'lucida grande',arial,helvetica,sans-serif;
font-size:11px;
font-size-adjust:none;
font-stretch:normal;
font-style:normal;
font-variant:normal;
font-weight:normal;
line-height:normal;
}
.highlight {
color:#FF0000;
font-weight:bold;
}
.fjsel {
background:#3B763F none repeat scroll 0%;
color:#000000;
}
.fjdpth0 {
background:#3B763F none repeat scroll 0%;
color:#000000;
}
.panel {
background:#56965A none repeat scroll 0%;
border:2px solid #000000;
color:#000000;
padding:10px;
}
.panelsurround {
background:#56965A none repeat scroll 0%;
}
legend {
color:#FFFFAA;
font-family:tahoma,verdana,geneva,lucida,'lucida grande',arial,helvetica,sans-serif;
font-size:11px;
font-size-adjust:none;
font-stretch:normal;
font-style:normal;
font-variant:normal;
font-weight:normal;
line-height:normal;
}
.vbmenu_control {
background:#78B87C none repeat scroll 0%;
color:#000000;
font-family:tahoma,verdana,geneva,lucida,'lucida grande',arial,helvetica,sans-serif;
font-size:11px;
font-size-adjust:none;
font-stretch:normal;
font-style:normal;
font-variant:normal;
font-weight:bold;
line-height:normal;
padding:3px 6px;
white-space:nowrap;
}
.vbmenu_control a:link, .vbmenu_control_alink {
color:#000000;
text-decoration:none;
}
.vbmenu_control a:visited, .vbmenu_control_avisited {
color:#000000;
text-decoration:none;
}
.vbmenu_control a:hover, .vbmenu_control a:active, .vbmenu_control_ahover {
color:#000000;
text-decoration:underline;
}
.vbmenu_popup {
background:#000000 none repeat scroll 0%;
}
.vbmenu_option {
background:#56965A none repeat scroll 0%;
color:#000000;
cursor:pointer;
font-family:verdana,geneva,lucida,'lucida grande',arial,helvetica,sans-serif;
font-size:11px;
font-size-adjust:none;
font-stretch:normal;
font-style:normal;
font-variant:normal;
font-weight:normal;
line-height:normal;
white-space:nowrap;
}
.vbmenu_option a:link, .vbmenu_option_alink {
text-decoration:none;
}
.vbmenu_option a:visited, .vbmenu_option_avisited {
text-decoration:none;
}
.vbmenu_option a:hover, .vbmenu_option a:active, .vbmenu_option_ahover {
text-decoration:none;
}
.vbmenu_hilite {
background:#78B87C none repeat scroll 0%;
color:#000000;
cursor:pointer;
font-family:verdana,geneva,lucida,'lucida grande',arial,helvetica,sans-serif;
font-size:11px;
font-size-adjust:none;
font-stretch:normal;
font-style:normal;
font-variant:normal;
font-weight:normal;
line-height:normal;
white-space:nowrap;
}
.vbmenu_hilite a:link, .vbmenu_hilite_alink {
text-decoration:none;
}
.vbmenu_hilite a:visited, .vbmenu_hilite_avisited {
text-decoration:none;
}
.vbmenu_hilite a:hover, .vbmenu_hilite a:active, .vbmenu_hilite_ahover {
text-decoration:none;
}
.bigusername {
font-size:10pt;
font-weight:bold;
}
.pagenav a {
text-decoration:none;
}
.pagenav td {
padding:2px 4px;
}
.shade, a.shade:link, a.shade:visited {
color:#777777;
text-decoration:none;
}
a.shade:active, a.shade:hover {
color:#FF4400;
text-decoration:underline;
}
.tcat .shade, .thead .shade, .tfoot .shade {
color:#DDDDDD;
}
.fieldset {
margin-bottom:6px;
}
.fieldset, .fieldset td, .fieldset p, .fieldset li {
font-size:11px;
}
#collapseobj_forumrules a {
color:#000000;
font-weight:bold;
text-decoration:underline;
}
fieldset {
border:1px solid #000000;
}
.spoiler {
background:#000000 none repeat scroll 0% !important;
color:#010101 !important;
}
.overflowfix {
overflow-x:auto;
overflow-y:hidden;
padding-bottom:20px;
width:auto;
}
.vBulletin_editor {
border:1px solid #000000;
}
#largefont * {
font-size:14pt !important;
}
#largefont .smallfont {
font-size:12pt !important;
}
.modimage {
display:none;
}
.bigusername .modimage {
border:0pt none;
display:inline;
}
```


----------



## Faltzer (Jul 2, 2008)

Kay Nancy.


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 3, 2008)

That doesn't really help, because the style is stored as values in a database, not as a CSS stylesheet. The forum generates the CSS on the fly. I have to re-enter all the values anyway, and it's not as if I'm missing the color codes (they're all in the main site styles).


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 3, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> That doesn't really help, because the style is stored as values in a database, not as a CSS stylesheet. The forum generates the CSS on the fly. I have to re-enter all the values anyway, and it's not as if I'm missing the color codes (they're all in the main site styles).


Proving how much I know about VBulletin.


----------

